# a discarded pair of jeans + fabric = sleeve for Kindle DX



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

This one is a custom order I made recently


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

That is adorable!!  What a great use for an old pair of jeans and a cute Kindle cover!!  Some people are so talented... *sigh*


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the bluejeans cover!  What a great idea.  I only wish I could use my jeans for cover.... but just wouldn't work for Kindle or Kindle DX.  About the only thing they would work on would be a large flat-screen TV!!  Hah!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks great, Manou!  But seriously, that has to be from a child's size pair of jeans, right?  I agree with Blanche, if I used my own jeans, the case would be way too big for a Kindle.  And I like how you incorporated some of that New York fabric in with it.  I have so much of that left over from cutting out specific parts, it looks like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

The jeans were a size 26 and didn't fit her for years. She just kept them for sentimental reasons. Thus they were finally discarded and serve now a new purpose


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Being a person whose sons are probably going to have "Forever In Blue Jeans" played at my funeral.... I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this sleeve!  Those of you who have made comments about using your jeans for a big screen TV have me laughing out loud.... and sobbing because it would be true for my jeans.  I'm thinking you might be able to find an inexpensive pair of child's jeans at the Goodwill..... it would take an even smaller pair for my K3.
    Congrats, manou.... this is awesome!!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

really cute! But Wow that must have been one tiny bottom


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I am now wrecking my brain on how to use the front part of the jeans...  
Hope to come up with something that'll keep the use of the pockets.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

That is absolutely darling.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

manou said:


> I am now wrecking my brain on how to use the front part of the jeans...
> Hope to come up with something that'll keep the use of the pockets.


As creative as you are... I'm sure you'll come up with something soon. I can't get over how much I love this sleeve!


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

manou said:


> I am now wrecking my brain on how to use the front part of the jeans...
> Hope to come up with something that'll keep the use of the pockets.


Maybe a piece of velco? A button and toggle? It wouldn't be able to hold much, but pockets just have a way getting filled with something, don't they!

I keep wantingthere to be a piece of ribbon to run through the belt loops...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

So, where did you get the jeans material with the seam down the middle for the front flap?  Side seam from a leg possibly??  Is the denim piece with the pockets lined with the NY fabric also?  You really put a lot of time into the design of this one.  I have a pair of "very skinny jeans" from my post-Weight Watchers days and I measured those back pockets.... and they're double the width that I'd need for my K3.  So, I'm thinking it would have to be a pair of child's jeans to make this work.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> So, where did you get the jeans material with the seam down the middle for the front flap? Side seam from a leg possibly?? Is the denim piece with the pockets lined with the NY fabric also? You really put a lot of time into the design of this one. I have a pair of "very skinny jeans" from my post-Weight Watchers days and I measured those back pockets.... and they're double the width that I'd need for my K3. So, I'm thinking it would have to be a pair of child's jeans to make this work.


And it would have to be a very young child's jeans wouldn't it? I noticed the seam on that front pocket too, I agree with you, it must be part of one of the legs of the jeans. In one of her earlier posts she says the jeans were size 26, their sizes must be quite different from ours, because a size 26, ummm, in the U.S. would be quite large  Unless she's talking about waist size 26, but that would still be too big for a kindle case.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a sleeve for a DX in a Oberon cover - not for a K3  
And the size 26 is the waist size, Patricia is right there. The flap at the front is made out of material from the leg, hence the seam in the middle.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

That is too cute!  I love it. And I agree with the kids jeans being needed.  Mine would make a good laptop bag!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Oberon for DX is 11 inches high. The bag would have to be made even larger to cover it.
The back of a size 26 jeans would only be 13 inches wide, so you wouldn't have a lot of fabric left over.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> Oberon for DX is 11 inches high. The bag would have to be made even larger to cover it.
> The back of a size 26 jeans would only be 13 inches wide, so you wouldn't have a lot of fabric left over.


I must be confused, because my "very skinny jeans" are a 26" waist in women's jeans (and these are form-fitting - not baggy or loose fit at all)... and the measurement from pocket edge on the left to pocket edge on the right is 16".... and that's not adding the inch or so of material beyond each pocket edge that manou's sleeve shows. My 26" waist jeans would give me about 18" finished measurement for my sleeve which is much bigger than I want. So far I have not been able to find a pair of jeans in my household that is around 11" from pocket edge to pocket edge which is what you'd need so that your pockets aren't wider than your DX. I'm going to head to the Goodwill and thrift shops with my tape measure to see what I can find there. Going to look in the children's section.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I must be confused, because my "very skinny jeans" are a 26" waist in women's jeans (and these are form-fitting - not baggy or loose fit at all)... and the measurement from pocket edge on the left to pocket edge on the right is 16".... and that's not adding the inch or so of material beyond each pocket edge that manou's sleeve shows. My 26" waist jeans would give me about 18" finished measurement for my sleeve which is much bigger than I want. So far I have not been able to find a pair of jeans in my household that is around 11" from pocket edge to pocket edge which is what you'd need so that your pockets aren't wider than your DX. I'm going to head to the Goodwill and thrift shops with my tape measure to see what I can find there. Going to look in the children's section.


Oooops, I didn't intend to start a discussion on jeans sizes  But yes, the girl I made this particular sleeve for is very small. Clothes sizing in Hong Kong tends to be on the small side too. While I fit into a size S in Europe, I need to buy M or even L here in Hong Kong.
Please keep in mind that pocket sizes differ from brand to brand, the pockets on that particular pair of jeans were fairly small (just about 4.25" wide) and the side seam was moved a bit to the front. 
On my own jeans the pockets are about 5.5" wide - I am wearing 28" - 29" waist size, depending on the brand. I have made K3 sleeve of some of my old jeans - with one pocket only.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

manou said:


> Oooops, I didn't intend to start a discussion on jeans sizes  But yes, the girl I made this particular sleeve for is very small. Clothes sizing in Hong Kong tends to be on the small side too. While I fit into a size S in Europe, I need to buy M or even L here in Hong Kong.
> Please keep in mind that pocket sizes differ from brand to brand, the pockets on that particular pair of jeans were fairly small (just about 4.25" wide) and the side seam was moved a bit to the front.
> On my own jeans the pockets are about 5.5" wide - I am wearing 28" - 29" waist size, depending on the brand. I have made K3 sleeve of some of my old jeans - with one pocket only.


No, no... discussion is good!! What you said makes good sense.... I'm not going to depend on sizes and just go with measurements only. And, TerryB's suggestion of putting a ribbon through the loops of the waistband sounds so cute too. Pastel polka dots for spring... rusts/oranges/golds for fall... a Christmas ribbon..... the creative options just never end. Makes it so much fun! I actually just knitted and felted a tote using denim and five progressively shaded (blue/lavender into finally a blackberry color) yarns that make pleats. I think a denim sleeve would be perfect to go in the new tote. I was thinking that I could even use the same fabric with the denim for the sleeve that I use for lining the tote.... options.....


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> No, no... discussion is good!! What you said makes good sense.... I'm not going to depend on sizes and just go with measurements only. And, TerryB's suggestion of putting a ribbon through the loops of the waistband sounds so cute too. Pastel polka dots for spring... rusts/oranges/golds for fall... a Christmas ribbon..... the creative options just never end. Makes it so much fun! I actually just knitted and felted a tote using denim and five progressively shaded (blue/lavender into finally a blackberry color) yarns that make pleats. I think a denim sleeve would be perfect to go in the new tote. I was thinking that I could even use the same fabric with the denim for the sleeve that I use for lining the tote.... options.....


The ribbon idea sounds indeed great 
I am currently trying to turn a front part of some black jeans into a DX sleeve - I used the back of that particular pair to make two K3 covers...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> Oooops, I didn't intend to start a discussion on jeans sizes  But yes, the girl I made this particular sleeve for is very small. Clothes sizing in Hong Kong tends to be on the small side too. While I fit into a size S in Europe, I need to buy M or even L here in Hong Kong.
> Please keep in mind that pocket sizes differ from brand to brand, the pockets on that particular pair of jeans were fairly small (just about 4.25" wide) and the side seam was moved a bit to the front.
> On my own jeans the pockets are about 5.5" wide - I am wearing 28" - 29" waist size, depending on the brand. I have made K3 sleeve of some of my old jeans - with one pocket only.


Oh I love these kinds of discussions! Gets everyone's creative juices flowing. I love it when people are seeing all these ideas in their minds and thinking about how to make them come to life. I have a 7 yo grandson and a 2 yo granddaughter so I do have access to some small jeans.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful job, that looks great


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> And it would have to be a very young child's jeans wouldn't it? I noticed the seam on that front pocket too, I agree with you, it must be part of one of the legs of the jeans. In one of her earlier posts she says the jeans were size 26, their sizes must be quite different from ours, because a size 26, ummm, in the U.S. would be quite large  Unless she's talking about waist size 26, but that would still be too big for a kindle case.


Actually a 26 in jeans is TINY... don't think I could get my leg into it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Actually a 26 in jeans is TINY... don't think I could get my leg into it.


I agree, a 26 is tiny if you are going by the waist size. But go to Lane Bryant and look at a size 26, very different.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

That is adorable!  I'm heading to Goodwill as soon as I get off work.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree, a 26 is tiny if you are going by the waist size. But go to Lane Bryant and look at a size 26, very different.


I don't know about Lane Bryant...But yes, generally a 26 is a large size. Women's jeans tend to be different though. My DD who is in High School is a 28 in jeans. Her waist is not 28" though... they just size em that way... I guess it is like shoes... I am a 40 Maybe women's jeans have "gone european"


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

In case someone doesn't know this, the Invisible Defender site has a jean skin for the K 3.  It's darling and would work with that cute jean case!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

DH was at the thrift store this afternoon and he found a pair of darling size 18 months baby's jeans for a quarter so he bought them and brought them home for me to use for a sleeve.  Measurement across the two pockets with no extra on either side.... 10"  I'm starting to despair if a baby's jeans won't work for my K3.  I can't imagine how even a very thin/tiny adult in Hong Kong's jeans will work and a baby's jeans here in the U.S. won't.  I'm thinking that either I'll have to make a sleeve that is considerably larger than my Kindle in its Oberon cover.... or I'll have to settle for a sleeve with just one pocket which won't be nearly as cute as manou's two pocket sleeve.  Sigh......


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

10" is not that big, your K3 in a cover is about 7 1/2" tall, right?  You have to minus off your seam allowances.  I think you could make it work!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> DH was at the thrift store this afternoon and he found a pair of darling size 18 months baby's jeans for a quarter so he bought them and brought them home for me to use for a sleeve. Measurement across the two pockets with no extra on either side.... 10" I'm starting to despair if a baby's jeans won't work for my K3. I can't imagine how even a very thin/tiny adult in Hong Kong's jeans will work and a baby's jeans here in the U.S. won't. I'm thinking that either I'll have to make a sleeve that is considerably larger than my Kindle in its Oberon cover.... or I'll have to settle for a sleeve with just one pocket which won't be nearly as cute as manou's two pocket sleeve. Sigh......


The sleeves I have made for K3 have only one pocket - the K3 is much too small for a 2-pockets sleeve. I don't think even baby's jeans won't work for a 2-pocket K3 cover 
The 2-pocket sleeve in the picture is for a Kindle DX in an Oberon cover, not for a K3.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew that your sleeve was for a DX manou.  I just thought with the DX at 11".... and my K3 Oberon cover being 8".... I'd be able to find a pair of jeans that were 3" narrower and could make a sleeve for my K3 with two pockets.  I was just amazed that not even a pair of baby's jeans would work for me.  Thanks for all of your help and advice!


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I knew that your sleeve was for a DX manou. I just thought with the DX at 11".... and my K3 Oberon cover being 8".... I'd be able to find a pair of jeans that were 3" narrower and could make a sleeve for my K3 with two pockets. I was just amazed that not even a pair of baby's jeans would work for me. Thanks for all of your help and advice!


If you were determined, I'm sure you could make it work. Maybe cut up the middle and re-stitch it? Or buy denim and make your own faux jeans in the right size & shape for the kindle?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Or if you are real determined, how about doll jeans? http://www.dollsclothes-emilyrose.com/Tweed-Jacket-Purse-Outfit-p/ins822.htm


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't given up!  The baby jeans that my DH brought home were an 18 month size.  Last night I found sellers on eBay with 3-6 month size jeans for sale.  So, I emailed a seller and told her I was making a "craft project" and asked the measurement across the back pockets.  No answer/reply so far.... hopefully she'll respond.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I haven't given up! The baby jeans that my DH brought home were an 18 month size. Last night I found sellers on eBay with 3-6 month size jeans for sale. So, I emailed a seller and told her I was making a "craft project" and asked the measurement across the back pockets. No answer/reply so far.... hopefully she'll respond.


Did you hear back yet? I bet you could buy a pair of 3-6 month jeans at Walmart pretty cheap.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Did you hear back yet? I bet you could buy a pair of 3-6 month jeans at Walmart pretty cheap.


Just heard from her and the measurement across the back pockets is 8".... but they do (like most baby jeans) have an elastic waist. But..... yesterday DH was at the thrift store and found me a 3T denim girl's jumper for 25 cents - and it is adorable. On the bib front it has one pocket with a smaller pocket overlapping it... and an embroidered butterfly also overlapping it. It has a "waistband" with belt loops that goes all the way around the jumper. On the bottom of the front there is a single pocket on the left and a pocket with a smaller overlapping pocket on the right. In the back, below the waistband it has a pocket on the right and another embroidered butterfly on the left. Too cute! I'm thinking I'll be able to make a horizontal sleeve using the waistband as the top, like manou's has - and I'll leave the upper back attached to use as the front flap when you fold it over. I'll cut off the front upper "bib" and use it with some coordinating fabric to make a vertical sleeve. I'm not as good a seamstress as you and manou..... but I'm hoping I can make this work.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love this!  I remember as a teenager in the seventies we use to make purses out of our discarded jean shorts.  I was reminded of it when I saw Ralph Lauren put out a version of this, and now your DX cover.  I guess it is coming back in style.  LOve it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just heard from her and the measurement across the back pockets is 8".... but they do (like most baby jeans) have an elastic waist. But..... yesterday DH was at the thrift store and found me a 3T denim girl's jumper for 25 cents - and it is adorable. On the bib front it has one pocket with a smaller pocket overlapping it... and an embroidered butterfly also overlapping it. It has a "waistband" with belt loops that goes all the way around the jumper. On the bottom of the front there is a single pocket on the left and a pocket with a smaller overlapping pocket on the right. In the back, below the waistband it has a pocket on the right and another embroidered butterfly on the left. Too cute! I'm thinking I'll be able to make a horizontal sleeve using the waistband as the top, like manou's has - and I'll leave the upper back attached to use as the front flap when you fold it over. I'll cut off the front upper "bib" and use it with some coordinating fabric to make a vertical sleeve. I'm not as good a seamstress as you and manou..... but I'm hoping I can make this work.


That sounds great, I know it'll be cute! I'm sure you'll share some pictures when you get it done  And I also have to say, you sure do have a sweetheart of a DH who looks around for these things for you.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just heard from her and the measurement across the back pockets is 8".... but they do (like most baby jeans) have an elastic waist. But..... yesterday DH was at the thrift store and found me a 3T denim girl's jumper for 25 cents - and it is adorable. On the bib front it has one pocket with a smaller pocket overlapping it... and an embroidered butterfly also overlapping it. It has a "waistband" with belt loops that goes all the way around the jumper. On the bottom of the front there is a single pocket on the left and a pocket with a smaller overlapping pocket on the right. In the back, below the waistband it has a pocket on the right and another embroidered butterfly on the left. Too cute! I'm thinking I'll be able to make a horizontal sleeve using the waistband as the top, like manou's has - and I'll leave the upper back attached to use as the front flap when you fold it over. I'll cut off the front upper "bib" and use it with some coordinating fabric to make a vertical sleeve. I'm not as good a seamstress as you and manou..... but I'm hoping I can make this work.


I am looking forward to see pictures of this project - do enjoy the process of making it


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My plan is to take pictures of the jumper before taking it apart... and then I'll take "completed" pictures.  I'm going to try to get to a fabric store tomorrow after I take my baby granddaughter back home so see what I can find for coordinating fabric.  I'm also going to have to deal with a denim ruffle around the bottom of the jumper.  I need the material for my horizontal sleeve, so I'm thinking I'll remove the gathered ruffle and then re-attach it back on the bottom.... but no longer ruffled/gathered.  I'd like to use the jumper straps for the closure for the vertical sleeve.  All of the rivets/buttons have butterflies on them so I think they'll add to the sleeves.
    And, yes... DH and I have known each other since we were 4 yrs old and he's wonderful about helping me with all of my crafts/projects (I'm a knitter/seamstress/cross-stitcher/jewelry-maker/etc).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> My plan is to take pictures of the jumper before taking it apart... and then I'll take "completed" pictures. I'm going to try to get to a fabric store tomorrow after I take my baby granddaughter back home so see what I can find for coordinating fabric. I'm also going to have to deal with a denim ruffle around the bottom of the jumper. I need the material for my horizontal sleeve, so I'm thinking I'll remove the gathered ruffle and then re-attach it back on the bottom.... but no longer ruffled/gathered. I'd like to use the jumper straps for the closure for the vertical sleeve. All of the rivets/buttons have butterflies on them so I think they'll add to the sleeves.
> And, yes... DH and I have known each other since we were 4 yrs old and he's wonderful about helping me with all of my crafts/projects (I'm a knitter/seamstress/cross-stitcher/jewelry-maker/etc).


So we're two of a kind.....Needlework Divas 

ETA: You are making me want to make a trip out to Goodwill today to see what they have.


----------

